# My homemade hutch (pic heavy)



## sgtshamrock (Feb 21, 2011)

This is my homemade hutch I designed and built. It has storage underneath, a pull out tray for easy cleaning, an is sturdy enough for a nice 29 gallon fish tank on top. let me know what you think!


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow!! Nice Hutch.


----------



## okiron (Feb 21, 2011)

Man that is nice. Great job.


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Feb 21, 2011)

Just a tad bit jealous. I want one for my bunny now XD


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 22, 2011)

that is really nice!!..ive been wanting to have hutches that look more like furniture in my house..and this is gorgeous!..is the wood safe if they chew it?.it looks like u mightve stained it.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 22, 2011)

Good Job! Fufu seems to love it 

I wish my homebuilt hutches looked twice as good lol


----------



## michellexgix (Feb 22, 2011)

Its lovely but i have to say one of my rabbits looks SO much like yours except no borwn on the back of the neck!


----------



## countrybuns (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice job! I love that the bottom pulls out for easy cleaning.


----------



## nochoramet (Feb 22, 2011)

Oooh I really like it! Gorgeous!


----------



## rachelann (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice! I like fufu's man cave!


----------



## sgtshamrock (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments! Fu Fu loves his little house!


----------



## Nitis3334 (Feb 23, 2011)

It is beautiful. I'm also wondering though, is the finish safe? Was it a varnish or a wood stain? I guess from the way the wire is, it would be hard for rabbits to chew, but never know with some of those devoted chewers.


----------



## buns2luv (Feb 24, 2011)

That is great...and very inspiring! We'd love to put our buns in our playroom/office, but we have a big fish tank and turtle tank in there, to put them on top of something like that would be great! Good job!!


----------



## sgtshamrock (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks again, it is stained but I covered all areas he could chew with wire. He's really good about chewing too, never had a problem with him doing it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 24, 2011)

That's beautiful. 

Have you ever thought to try to litter train him so you don't need to use all that bedding. That could get costly especially if he pees anywhere in there and much less work for you too. 

All of mine are litter trained. Most have very good litter box habbits, one is not the best, that would be my "Little" Winston.

Susan

PS

Your Bunny is Beautiful and I Love the sign you made for him too.


----------



## Ponyta (Feb 24, 2011)

It's beautiful, and very roomy for Fufu (Who I assume is a very manly dwarf bunny, ahem!)! 

I also suggest litter training. You don't want that gorgeous wood getting ruined by bunny pee.

My rabbits would demolish that thing and call it breakfast.  It's why we can't have nice things.


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

Woah! That is AWESOME!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice--especially the "man cave" part.


----------



## sgtshamrock (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks again everyone!
@soooska-yes my daughter and I are in the process of litter training him, I got some great tips from this site on that too! My daughter thought he needed a sign for his "man cave" so she made it up from some scrap wood, its awesome. We have a 4-H meeting tomorrow night and we will be tapping into some the more experienced people there about litter training also. Fu Fu is quite the little man, we love him!


----------



## Halucinate (Feb 26, 2011)

fu fu's man cave lolol i love it.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Feb 27, 2011)

Bravo! Magnifico!

Have a good day!


----------



## Randi (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice! The others had suggested litter training - if your rabbit is neutered it tends to make it a lot easier to train them to have immaculate litter box habits! They tend to not use the litter box as well if they aren't fixed, it seems. Another suggestion is that with the way the sides are you could definitely hang a hay rack there so that it isn't just laying in his bedding, and so he can also have more hay at a time so he doesn't run out.


----------



## sgtshamrock (Feb 27, 2011)

We have since added a hay rack to the side of his cage, and he now has a proper litter box to use. Fu Fu is doing real good with it!


----------



## Randi (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh that's terrific!


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome bunny cage! I want one......:biggrin2:

It would work for my guinea pigs too


----------



## TrishaC (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice! Your bunny looks like my Ebony.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, it looks awesome. :3

Great job! I'm sure your boy loves it.
and I also love his man cave haha.


----------



## Aulyvia (Mar 29, 2011)

i love the cage. im looking for a way to build an ouside rabbit hutch for mu buns.i can't wait till the snow melts so i can start!


----------



## sololawasall (Mar 30, 2011)

You did a great job! That is one lucky bun.


----------



## sololawasall (Mar 30, 2011)

You did a great job! That is one lucky bun.


----------



## Missouri (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow!! Love it, you did an amazing job.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 3, 2011)

that's very nice!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 6, 2011)

That is amazing!!! Ok you can come build mine now  Tehehehe


----------



## Colorguarder08 (May 6, 2011)

OMG that is soo beautiful. Now I'm embarrased to show what Freckles and Sweet Hearts hutches will look like.


----------



## CB Millicent (May 24, 2011)

I LOVE THIS CAGE!! What are the dimensions? I'm trying to find or build a cage for my 2 bonded buns. I'd LOVE to build one like this! Are you willing to share the plans? Please? ray:


----------



## Luv Buns (May 25, 2011)

very nice! I wish I had one of those for myself! Who wouldnt? Looks like it took quite a bit of time and money to make it! Thats one lucky bun there!!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 26, 2011)

I just happened upon this thread 

You are a very talented person to have designed that beautiful piece of furniture which happens to be a rabbit home. 
I would guess that you could quit your day job and start taking orders from folks on this forum who would like hutch just like it ...

Awesome !
you should be very proud of it !


----------



## Cozybunny (May 26, 2011)

That is beautiful! Good job! Cozy and I are jealous. LOL I wish I could build stuff.


----------



## SnuffyBun (Jun 9, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!! That really is beautiful!Great job!!


----------



## Brittany85 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow it is gorgeous!
I was just wondering, what type of wood did you use for his cave and the ramp? I'm just hoping he doesn't chew it up!


----------



## BrittsBunny (Jul 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Good job!!!!


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 23, 2011)

nice job. very nice. i do have to say that your rabbit looks exactly like my tabby, he was a black otter breed.


----------



## megs (Jul 26, 2011)

That's A really good Hutch! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


Megs


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful looking piece!

I am also interested in the dimensions? And about how much did it cost to build it?


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 7, 2011)

Wooww!! I am so impressed. This is one magnificent rabbit hutch... certainly puts my NIC enclosure to shame!  I agree with some of the other commenters- Would you be willing to share plans/dimensions/cost/wood type, etc.? That would be lovely! I would love to have something so beautiful one day!


----------



## Etty89 (Aug 24, 2011)

That is brilliant, u did such a good job...how difficult was it?


----------



## stephmabel (Sep 15, 2011)

It's amazing!! Great job!! Makes me want to redo mine!
"Fufu's man cave" is so cute :biggrin:


----------



## Mindy10 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes I would love to have the plans to. my brother in law is a carpenter and I would love for him to build me one. Can you give us the plans? Pretty pleeeese!! Mindy


----------



## RoscoTheRat (Oct 31, 2011)

HOLY POOP THAT'S NICE!!!
I like the "fufu's man cave" sign on his house. HAha.


----------



## Ashley B (Nov 1, 2011)

I love the hutch!! I want one exactly like it but can't find any nearby and not sure how to make one ): The hutch is magnificent!


----------



## john.p (Nov 2, 2011)

wow. that is incredible! I like the wood. It's definitely a different "feel" than the sterile metal cages.


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Nov 8, 2011)

that is one heck of a rabbit home! Great job on the entire look,design and finish. I wish I had one  

Hope your bunny lovvvves it!


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 13, 2011)

wow very nice hutch!


----------



## Madalynster (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow that is awesome, buil me one? lol 
Your Fufu looks just like my Desmond!!


----------

